# Discount Codes



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Just a reminder that discount codes are not allowed on UK-Muscle.

If you have a discount code, please remove it from your signature/usertitle etc.

If we were a small board then they'd be fine. The problem is, if a few people have them then pretty hundreds of people start using them. The result is that the useful content in threads gets devalued because too many people have a vested interest in pushing discount codes.

L


----------

